

HoPE 2014 Video - rfreytag
http://radio.hope.net/watch.html

======
tdicola
This is kind of a bad link since none of the videos are on the site (if they
are I would love to see the link though). I found a link with actual videos
here:
[http://new.livestream.com/internetsociety/hopex1](http://new.livestream.com/internetsociety/hopex1)

Some that are worth checking out are the keynotes (Snowden, Ellsberg, etc.),
the north korea talk (amazing stuff!), elevator hacking, and of course Steve
Rambam's regular privacy is dead talk.

